# LGS Visit today.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I went to my LGS today to shoot my GP100. I had a good time on the range but it turned into a gun buying trip. I picked up 2 new guns this afternoon. The first one I picked up was a S&W Model 629 .44magnum 4" barrel stainless steel. I can't wait to get this gun to the range tomorrow to see how it shoot with both .44 magnum loads and .44 special loads.

I also picked up a Kimber 1911 Super Carry Pro HD in .45ACP. I am planning on shooting 500 round through this one tomorrow to break it in.

Now I need to find a good gun safe to store all of these guns in. The collection just keeps growing and growing.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Gun collections do tend to do that. And once you get them in a safe it sometimes happens even faster. (Even faster still when you are almost out of room in the safe.)


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Must be nice to be made of money.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice S&W..........the Kimber, well, I'm not a fan.......it may take you more than 500 rds....it may not like your choice of ammo either.


FloridaGuy said:


> I went to my LGS today to shoot my GP100. I had a good time on the range but it turned into a gun buying trip. I picked up 2 new guns this afternoon. The first one I picked up was a S&W Model 629 .44magnum 4" barrel stainless steel. I can't wait to get this gun to the range tomorrow to see how it shoot with both .44 magnum loads and .44 special loads.
> 
> I also picked up a Kimber 1911 Super Carry Pro HD in .45ACP. I am planning on shooting 500 round through this one tomorrow to break it in.
> 
> Now I need to find a good gun safe to store all of these guns in. The collection just keeps growing and growing.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Nice S&W..........the Kimber, well, I'm not a fan.......it may take you more than 500 rds....it may not like your choice of ammo either.


The S&W is for me the Kimber is for my better half. She has been wanting that gun since she first touched it several months ago.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

As Berettabone said,the Kimbers are known to be quirky so until you get through their break-in period trouble free don't trust it.The most common problem is the extractors need tuning,they are bad about that.Limpwristing the shorties is another but that's shooter error.Fullsize 1911s aren't really susseptable (sp?) to it but the shorter they get the worse it gets.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Well we put 650 rounds through the Kimber this weekend. Yesterday when we started we had about 40 FTF in about 500 rounds. Today we shot another 150 rounds through it and only had 1 FTF. So it is getting better. 

We aso put 150 round through the 44 Magnum. I love those Magnum loads. But was not expecting $40.00 a box for fifty rounds. I may have to think about reloading if I continue to shoot this gun alot.


----------

